# Need help on wood case



## MohawkAngel (Aug 7, 2010)

I wanna build an HTPC from wood and paint it black to fit in my kit of home video center. 
Anyone ever made one and can give me some advices please?


----------



## Bundy (Aug 7, 2010)

I have no experience with wooden cases but a lot of experience with wood. One problem you might come across is that the wood might not have a low enough moisture content for the case environment, causing shrinkage and cracking. To be sure this doesn't happen, buy fully seasoned wood and store it well ventilated for a month inside before building the case.

Do you or a friend have cabinet making or carpentry experience? You will get a much better result if you use the right techniques for fixing wood, i.e. screws and dowels, and people with the right knowledge/tools can save you a lot of time.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

Bundy said:


> I have no experience with wooden cases but a lot of experience with wood. One problem you might come across is that the wood might not have a low enough moisture content for the case environment, causing shrinkage and cracking. To be sure this doesn't happen, buy fully seasoned wood and store it well ventilated for a month inside before building the case.
> 
> Do you or a friend have cabinet making or carpentry experience? You will get a much better result if you use the right techniques for fixing wood, i.e. screws and dowels, and people with the right knowledge/tools can save you a lot of time.



I won't build Case by choping my own trees with an axe lol 
I already have some wood planks I got from garbage used to be a furniture desk or shelves something like that. 
I'll do like i'm doing with other furniture...gonna use the Krylon wood-plastic spray paint to do the job  
It was just about the cutting of the wood and if some people make their case in a way or another with hinges for covers or the way they place fans around. etc. 

But I gave you a thx for the advice


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2010)

See if you can find an old junk case so you can salvage the motherboard tray and rear I/O and pci brackets out of it to fit into the wood case.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll do it only of wood. Piece by piece


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 8, 2010)

I've mounted computer hardware in an arcade machine but I'm pretty sure the arcade machine was made of MDF.  I think MDF is still technically wood.  I haven't had any problems with humidity shrinking/warping/swelling but I've heard some horror stories.

I'd recommend giving MDF a look as a material if you haven't considered it.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

its already mdf those peice of shelves and furnitures ive found  techniccaly MDF is wood dust compressed and glued at high temps


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 8, 2010)

MDF will be fine as long as you dont get it wet,that shit expands twice its size when wet...i would recommend pine or If you have the money get some oak


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't really plan to go swimming or doing boating with my computer. Also the roof of my appartment don't leak so MDF is fine  If ever it gets wet ill just get a towercase from a previous micro-atx case


----------



## ac4000 (Aug 8, 2010)

Without the right tools (e.g., a nice table saw), you might consider using L brackets to put most of the pieces together and hinges for the top.  On the front panel, drill holes and mount standard RS switches, and cut a rectangular piece out (then shave it down to a quarter inch or less, which is real easy with MDF as long as you don't inhale too much) and attach it to the front of the optical drive (same as they used to do with old ARQ systems, but with wood).  Drill more holes to suck air in from the front (easier than cutting slots, depending on your tools).  I'd put a row of big, quiet fans on the back, rather than closing it up.  I planned to do this once (also found a neat article where someone had built a computer into a filing cabinet or something), but decided to just throw all the towers in a closet (quieter).  Any reason you don't want to just put a small case inside the wood?  Or is it mostly the challenge?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

I want it all wood and build everything from scratch


----------



## ac4000 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool.  Well, good luck with it and be sure to post pics later.

If you want to avoid the L-brackets and hinges (non-wood), wood glue is pretty amazing and it's easy to line things up for a solid bond with MDF.  I built an octagonal table using eight beveled pieces of wood, which stands on one of the faces (i.e., it's octagonal as you face it), so all of the tension is on the joints, and it has been supporting all kinds of heavy stuff (including lots of audio equipment) for ... thirteen years now?  It's all MDF and wood glue, so a computer case would be no problem at all.  Just cinch the pieces together after gluing with some ratchet straps and leave it overnight.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

ac4000 said:


> Cool.  Well, good luck with it and be sure to post pics later.
> 
> If you want to avoid the L-brackets and hinges (non-wood), wood glue is pretty amazing and it's easy to line things up for a solid bond with MDF.  I built an octagonal table using eight beveled pieces of wood, which stands on one of the faces (i.e., it's octagonal as you face it), so all of the tension is on the joints, and it has been supporting all kinds of heavy stuff (including lots of audio equipment) for ... thirteen years now?  It's all MDF and wood glue, so a computer case would be no problem at all.  Just cinch the pieces together after gluing with some ratchet straps and leave it overnight.



post a picture here im not sure to figure out what or how you built it lol


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is what you wanted right?







/Shamelessly hotlinked.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

I think this is what they call the "Steam punk" fashion and way of life. Really well done ...but i dont have the skill to build that case lol ...i would build something more like horizontaly shaped like the old audio amps of the 70'. I got my home theatre amps and speakers of the 70' so ill just put my computer on top of that


----------



## Kreij (Aug 8, 2010)

You may want to consider using a metal mobo tray.
If the humidity in the house changes enough to cause warpage of the board the mobo is attached to, the mobo is going to bend along wth it. If shrinkage/expansion occurs, the screws are going to move and may crack the mobo. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 8, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I think this is what they call the "Steam punk" fashion and way of life. Really well done ...but i dont have the skill to build that case lol ...i would build something more like horizontaly shaped like the old audio amps of the 70'. I got my home theatre amps and speakers of the 70' so ill just put my computer on top of that



You are correct, it is steam punk.  I only posted it as a joke.  I'm pretty sure I know what you want, as do most of the posters here.  

I really don't think it'll be that difficult provided you have a semi-decent set of tools.  I don't know your skill level so please forgive me if I'm being crude.  As a base you'll probably need:
-Router (if you want a nice edge)
-Saw/circular saw/jig
-sand paper and/or electric sander (ranging from 75 min to 350 grit max)
-drill with a variety of bits (hole saw bits for fans or use a dremel)
-wood glue
-various rulers/square/level/protractor
-vise/clamps
-goggles and gloves (absolutely necessary)
-nice area to work
-and of course stuff for painting/staining

You need to start by drawing out your plans on paper (or AutoCAD) in rather excruciating detail.  Decide if you want to screw/countersink or glue the pieces together.  For mobo standoffs I've drilled very tiny pilot holes then simply screwed in the standoffs into the pilot holes.  Measure twice, cut once.  You'll surely have extra pieces so practice routering/jigging/etc on your extra pieces.

I don't think anyone is going to provide plans for you here, but you may be able to find some elsewhere online.  I'm not an expert, but I've built many things using many materials over the years (including a rebuild of an original SFII arcade machine, which is my namesake).  Best of luck.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I wanna build an HTPC from wood and paint it black to fit in my kit of home video center.
> Anyone ever made one and can give me some advices please?



you want wood and you will paint black???!!!! DUDE!!! use polish.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I want it all wood and build everything from scratch



how are you going to make the copper standoffs to screw the motherboard on to? whats are they going to earth to?

you REALLY need a basic metal frame (from and old case, as suggested) and make the wood around it, or you risk problems due to no grounding, let alone things sliding loose (how are you going to hold HDD's and optical drives in place, without screws and something to screw into?)


----------



## IggSter (Aug 8, 2010)

I've done quite a lot of PC related wood working and here is what I have found:

MDF is a very good choice for cases (I suggest 6mm or 9mm)
MR-MDF is even better with regard to the finish - however it is much denser and thus much heavier.
Use a woodworking router for making all your cuts if possible (much neater and faster than a saw)
You can get a great selection of connecting parts (brackets, plates, feet, hinges etc) from online ironmongers.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

My friends dad own a woodworking shop from his own father who built it in 1910. newer saw up to old old old carving knives everyhting is there s if i need precision ill ask him to cut for me but ill mount it myself. 

Forthe ground its false tothink that the metal case i the ground lol. Its for static ground that all because if the case was used as a real ground you would get one of a hell electrical shock each time you touch it. The real grounds are the black wires on the 24 pins connecters that are  grounded by the wire up to the psu and with the inside green wire or the psu that is himself connected to the 3rd pin on the AC plug.  The standoff screws are no other than ...stand off screws exactly to prevent the motherboard to act directly as a ground by touching the metal frame. the metal round where the screws goes are nothing but to solidify the part where the screwput its pressure and its not related in any way to any other electrical components of the motherboard.


----------



## driver66 (Aug 8, 2010)

Send a PM to Spotswood (period) 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119197&highlight=spotswood


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2010)

In my opinion, I wouldnt do wood but i would go with a good Bgears HTPC case that is very nice!.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=froogle


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

good ideato ask spotswood help..but ill do a little case not a big ass like his .. lol im limited on space


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> In my opinion, I wouldnt do wood but i would go with a good Bgears HTPC case that is very nice!.
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=froogle



I wont go withplastic or any metal my vintage stuff are all wood ...speakers are wood, amps are wood ...i know its far aways but look for vintage audio amps and youll see


----------



## joytime360 (Aug 10, 2010)

so cool !


----------



## Spotswood (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey, I build small-ish wooden case too!  hehe


----------

